# Full Custom P7 Mag



## cmacclel (Mar 17, 2008)

This ones going out for a PhotoShoot


----------



## Hodsta (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy  Mac! That is gorgeous!

Is that a 4 die Ostar in the business end? Can we have some specs?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 17, 2008)

Hodsta said:


> Holy  Mac! That is gorgeous!
> 
> Is that a 4 die Ostar in the business end? Can we have some specs?





Same as

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/191836

Mac


----------



## cryhavok (Mar 18, 2008)

sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm (Mar 18, 2008)

Definitely belongs here Louvre Museum 
Norm


----------



## skalomax (Mar 18, 2008)

One of the best Maglites I've seen.

Could you PM a price?


----------



## Greg G (Mar 18, 2008)

drooooooool............:twothumbs


----------



## wanted (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW thats amazing work. I hope your planning on selling some! Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice. If only they were the same size like the LuxV was... oh well. From the beamshots it doesn't seem the die's are THAT much farther apart. About the same beam as LuxV??

That tail is custom, but is the body? Or is that a mag body originally?

These might make quad cree mods obsolete! And with better throw!


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Mar 18, 2008)

Mac, that's stunning.

I want one!


----------



## astrotec (Mar 18, 2008)

by the way Mac
"Like your work"
how much for one and time line for one...?
thank you 
a.t.:candle:


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello Mac!

Very great work!:twothumbs

Who build the body?

How long is that shorty?


----------



## traildesaster (Mar 18, 2008)

INcredible!!!

Gruß td


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 18, 2008)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
WOW..


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome work Mac! What's the finish on the body? looks very nice whatever it is!


----------



## diff_lock2 (Mar 18, 2008)

Oops, Useless post.


----------



## sledhead (Mar 18, 2008)

Perfect! A work of art. I'm hoping one of these makes the trip to PF10?!:thumbsup:


----------



## Thujone (Mar 18, 2008)

Stunning.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Eh, seen better. 


Oh, wait....no I haven't.



Fantastic work Mac. Possibly my favorite of all of your creations. I'll be 237th back-up....I'll take it.


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 18, 2008)

This thing is gorgeous!
Good work Mac :thumbsup:


----------



## koala (Mar 18, 2008)

Mac your work to Mag Instruments is like AMG to Mercedes. Beautiful piece of machinery? as always :thumbsup:.


----------



## clg0159 (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! That is beautiful work Mac!:thumbsup:


----------



## mash.m (Mar 18, 2008)

@cmaccel

very nice work. :twothumbs

please, tell me what driver you use?

markus


----------



## mds82 (Mar 18, 2008)

+1 on knowing what the driver is

amazing looking build.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 18, 2008)

mash.m said:


> @cmaccel
> 
> very nice work. :twothumbs
> 
> ...



There is no driver. The Light uses a resistored tailswitch. Hopefully someone soon will make a driver for this LED.

Mac


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW.....:sick2::sick2::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::kewlpics:


----------



## starfiretoo (Mar 18, 2008)

:goodjob:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 18, 2008)

You could show that to someone who worked at Maglite and they would have no clue that it was once a stock Mag. Unreal man!  I could only dream of being able to do something like this.


----------



## Lexus (Mar 18, 2008)

The best looking Mag I have ever seen on this forum.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 18, 2008)

Dude,
That's gorgeous! adirondakdestroyer's right. You'd never know that thing started out life as a lowly Mag. I love the matte finish on the smooth parts. bead blasted?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 19, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> Hello Mac!
> 
> Very great work!:twothumbs
> 
> ...




The light is around 6" long. The body is a Silver 4d mag smooth section cut off.

Thanks for the positive comments 

Mac


----------



## donn_ (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## cmacclel (Oct 1, 2008)

JimmyM said:


> Dude,
> That's gorgeous! adirondakdestroyer's right. You'd never know that thing started out life as a lowly Mag. I love the matte finish on the smooth parts. bead blasted?


 

The body was from a silver anodized light and the other bare parts have been duracoated with Matte Clear. The flutes in the tailcap where bead blasted then clear coated as well. I just stripped 10 lights and may do a few customs with this body. A few P7's and a few Scetre's. If anyone's interested PM me. I will warn you with the work involved they are not cheap 

Mac


----------



## bf1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mac,
I will take one as well.


----------



## Sabrewolf (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow !!! 

She shure is pretty!
Does she have a sister?? Hehe


----------



## bf1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Mac,
Please give me an idea of what the price is?
Regards,
Barry


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 13, 2008)

hamheart said:


> could you PM me the price mac i may be interested. thank you


 

The price on these is $499

Mac


----------



## easilyled (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm very confused with all these time-stamps but if you're saying that the light crafted in the pictures so beautifully
that comes with a P7 is available at $499, I'd be *very* interested in buying one.

Could you let me know any other details such as battery used, driver, lumen output, how many stages?


----------



## hamheart (Oct 13, 2008)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: that is byfar the most buetiful light i have ever seen anwhere and to think it wonce was just a lowly 4d [email protected] thats just incredible, when you get a chance could you post some beam shots. thanks


----------



## hamheart (Oct 13, 2008)

could you PM me the price mac i may be interested. thank you


----------



## hamheart (Oct 15, 2008)

mac i was wondering if you got my pm about purchasing this light if not let me know thanks


----------



## Flipside (Oct 17, 2008)

cmacclel said:


>


 
Wow! Just some tail caps would be fantastic! Would you be selling them a'la carte? :huh:


----------



## Halibut (Oct 17, 2008)

Seconded. Those tailcaps are drool-inducing. 



Flipside said:


> Wow! Just some tail caps would be fantastic! Would you be selling them a'la carte? :huh:


----------

